# Pheasant tails?



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Does anyone save nice pheasant tails as I do??? How do you display them. I have been for a while but they just sit in my basement and I want to display them in my office? Has anyone ever done anything like a turkey fan but with pheasants?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

A neighbor got a clock and put them around it somehow it looks great. I'll try and get a pic of it on here for you.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

We have a couple of large vases with a wheat pattern on them. We put one tail feather from each bird in the vases. We also include a few stalks of wheat. We also put some feathers on the Chrstmas tree this year.
:wink:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I used to have them in vases or mason jars with cattails, makes a good display.
They are currently in a box.


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

I save my pheasant tails... I got a couple of them over 35". What I do with them I make hats out of them and sometimes give them to homeless people in our states capitals trees. It makes my heart warm to see nice homeless people with my great hats. I also use them to tickle people... preferrably my girlfriend... she likes that :beer: well look at the time... i better get going to make some more homeless hats! wish me luck!!

Thanks,
Matt Menge


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

surperdood said:


> I got a couple of them over 35".


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Musta got 'em while playing with his Playstation...........


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

yup that darn playstation alright :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I tie a number of flies with them. Most notably, the Pheasant Tail Nymph. But there are many flies that use the feathers of the pheasant tail to immitate some sort of insect.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

If you shoot a bunch of cocks put all the tails in a cup and display them... I'll take a picture of mine and post it soon.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I started saving mine last year I have one rooster mounted, three tails on a fan like a turkey tail mount and I pulled one out of the freezer to use during force fetch with my latest pup.

I do collect greenhead curls and display them in a glass though!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

[siteimg]3226[/siteimg]


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

cool... I like both the fan and the other... how do you save the curls on a mallard? Can you email me a close up....


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

nice pics boys :beer:


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

4CurlRedleg,

Great pic, I think I will save my pheasant tails like that from now on because you can hold so many more in one place. I like the fan but you are limited on how many tails you can put on there and it takes up space on the wall for mounts.

apeterson,

Here is a close up of my duck glasses with my mallard curls.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

id like to see these 35" tail feathers. Even ones raised on farms dont get that big. DO THEY? :-?


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

I display pheasant feathers in an old mason jar similar to the method pictured, which I think looks pretty good. I will try to take some pictures and post them.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Cool... I really like how you save those curls.... I am going to do that from now on also... is there a trick to cutting them off so they dont fall apart?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Just like pheasants, I think you just grap as close to the base as possible to the individual feather and give a quick, sharp pull. Some of my phesant tails i cut off to save a little of the back and some of those feather as well, but if you do this you must also preserve the meat that is on it. As far as individual feathers, I just give them a quick pull.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Yep, just grab the curls at the base and pull them out.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I like the curlies in the glass! I may have to do that.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

Took me a while, but here is a pic of my pheasant tails. I keep a tailfeather from every bird one of my dogs points. The jar on the right is mine and the one on the left is my wife's. She makes up for the lack of quantity in quality.

[siteimg]3292[/siteimg]


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

The pheasant tails that i got that are 35" long are from pheasants fed an herbal enhancer from china. That are really sweet!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

surperdood said:


> The pheasant tails that i got that are 35" long are from pheasants fed an herbal enhancer from china. That are really sweet!


I would ask you to show us a picture, but I allready know what you are going to say.

"I don't have a camera"

Or

"I don't know how to get them on the net"


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Why don't you send my wife some of the herbal enhancer? She would like to see if it would work on me.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

DJRooster said:


> Why don't you send my wife some of the herbal enhancer? She would like see if it would work on me.


Even though you are short on one end, you definately have large stones for admitting so on the internet!! :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

True story! My younger brother(6'5" - 250LBs) went to Minneapolis on a business trip and they went to a club to work out and in the locker room while visiting with some people for some unknown reason he happen to run into some of my friends from college. It is a small world you know. About a month after while I visited with those same friends they said, "you know, your brother has the biggest schwanz I have ever seen on a white guy." Of course you know what my response was, "That's why I call him my little brother!" But if it works I would certainly try some herbal enhancer and that my friend is my story and I'm sticking too it!


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Here's something my Mom made.

Take one of those crafty little baskets, tie one some small whitetail sheds with rawhide, fill the basket with turkey and pheasant tail feathers, hang on wall.

[siteimg]3455[/siteimg]


----------



## Rooster Man (Jan 27, 2006)

I put them in a jar of sometype and display them that way. My wife wasn't too crazy about it at first, but they look pretty decent.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

94NDTA said:


> surperdood said:
> 
> 
> > The pheasant tails that i got that are 35" long are from pheasants fed an herbal enhancer from china. That are really sweet!
> ...


A guy who works at sportsman's in Ftown shot one by gackle that i believe was 32. There are pics posted on the board there with a tape and all.


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

Tumblebuck,
That antlered basket with the feathers is very cool. Does your mom need another son? 
Thanks for the pic.


----------

